# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  کسی راجع به واحد الکترونیک دانشگاه آزاد میدونه؟

## M.M.B

سلام دوستان وقت بخیر

می خواستم بدونم کسی راجع به واحد الکترونیک دانشگاه ازاد چیزی می دونه؟

هزینه هاش به چه صورته؟

کلاس هاش اجباریه؟

امتحاناش مجازیه؟ شرط فعال بودن دوربین و .... داره؟

در کل اگر کسی تجربه ای داره ممنون میشم در اختیار بذاره

با مدرک کاردانی قصد ادامه تحصیل کارشناسی در این دانشگاه رو دارم

----------

